
SINE editor found - larsbrinkhoff
http://github.com/ArchMach/Sine
======
larsbrinkhoff
Written in PL/1, Interdata 7/32 assembly language, and Lisp for the MagicSix
operating system at the MIT Architecture Machine group.

